

Google Locationhistory -- Tracking Android Phones by default - habales
https://maps.google.com/locationhistory

======
habales
I was checking my Google Activity Report and discovered i can see a complete
profile of my movement for the last 3 weeks.

This is nothing i want to be visible to anyone! You can disable it but why was
it enabled in the first place?

~~~
sogrady
Personally, I enjoy having a repository of my location history that I can
browse easily. Where was I on such and such a date? Easily looked up.

As for the privacy issues, they are real, but my carrier could easily
replicate this data if required to anyway. So if it's going to be generated
with or without my consent, I may as well have access to my own copy.

